# progresive illness



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

had a bad time of it day before last,thought i had the flu.ive always had more discomfort than pain,but nowit hurts like all the time. ive heard fm is not progressive,whata you think.i got more,but confusion is rampant.seeya.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2000)

I've heard that too, but I don't believe it for a minute. That must have been said by someone who doesn't have it. We have to face things, we are surrounded by idiots.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2000)

Squrts,Sorry you've had such a bad time of it. I'm not doing all that well today either. I may be experiencing some withdrawal symptoms from stopping the Prednisone. (See my post under Lori Ann's thread, "A New Leaf")Lori Ann, you are so right. I've wondered about that. Why must we dig out all this information, read the medical reports etc. for the doctor?? And then, to have him NOT believe us....it's just too much.calida


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2000)

I really do believe that FM is progressive to some degree. I have had it for years and have found it to be progressive. It certainly comes and goes but it has increased in intensity. So for all those doctors who have never walked in our shoes don't have a clue--if they stopped to listen to their patients then FM would have been discovered years ago.All we can do is pray that enough research is done so we don't have to suffer throughout the rest of our lives. I think half the battle is learning to pace ourselves. once you master that the rest is easy...sometimes!take care all.Sea


----------

